# Poor Maya



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Poor Maya has been in heat for over a week and is really missing her freedom & exercise! Last night hubby & I took her for a walk to get her out. He wanted to go in case she attracted any males (LOL) & we did see a couple dogs but they must have been females or neutered males because they minded their own business. Anyway...I was also capturing some photos of our lupin so I snapped some of the hubby & Maya.... Since she's having a rough go of it  I thought she deserved her own picture post!

Enjoy! 


We don't use a retractable leash for walks...but made an exception so Maya could RUN & sniff the poor thing.



















Momz u comin'!? (she's been very clingy to me since being in heat)




















Awww...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww such a cutie!
The pic with your hubby is adorable.
I love that she waits for you, she knows mum can understand what us women go through too, bless her. hehe!!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Awww I love her! She is so gorgeous. 
Great pics.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww look at her, shes got such a pretty lil face. 

Hope her nasty season passes soon xx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Neal is very cute :coolwink: Good pics of both him and Maya....my hubby would never let me post pics of him (he's a BH tho)

Poor Maya...hopefully her heat wont last long. I didnt know she wasnt spayed.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Terri said:


> Awww such a cutie!
> The pic with your hubby is adorable.
> I love that she waits for you, she knows mum can understand what us women go through too, bless her. hehe!!


Yes, I suppose maybe that is why she's so clingy! LOL I love the pic of her & the hubs too. :love5:




Elle.Bee said:


> Awww I love her! She is so gorgeous.
> Great pics.


Thanks!! 




rache said:


> Awww look at her, shes got such a pretty lil face.
> 
> Hope her nasty season passes soon xx


Thank you, me too!! 




2Cheese said:


> Neal is very cute :coolwink: Good pics of both him and Maya....my hubby would never let me post pics of him (he's a BH tho)
> 
> Poor Maya...hopefully her heat wont last long. I didnt know she wasnt spayed.


Haha...I never said he knew I was posting it.  But I did ask if I could tag him in it in facebook & he didn't care so I guess that was my "permission". What is BH btw??

And yes, her first owner never had her spayed. She's so different from Maribelle - Maya is messy & grouchy while Mari is happy & keeps herself nice & clean all the time. Funny enough the neutered boys have no interest in her like they do Mari when she's in heat. Then again Maya has been penned in the living room & not allowed to roam in the house with the others. So it's much more peaceful in that aspect...except Marley. :roll: I'd like to think I could get him in this coming week for his little proceedure. LOL


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Maya getting your period sucks big time I hope it's other with soon


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

awwww the poor girl! Tell her we feel for her! lol  How long will her heat last so that she will be separated from everyone else? Why is she separated? to avoid mess?
Poor girl, give her hugs from us girls


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is lovely, what a sweet face. The two of them are very cute.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't multiquote from my phone but thanks everyone!

She is seperated (in our living area but penned most of the time) because 1)she is quite messy, 2)Marley is intact & we don't want them to tie (he has been tethered to me for added security & because he's been marking like crazy) & 3)because I don't want my other (neutered) males being interested in her. With Maribelle they all try to tie with her (and sucessfully so!) & its a lot of flaring hormones if you kwim. LOL So far its only Marley who knows what Maya's all about & that is enough.  I do let her run about on her potty breaks every couple hours (which Marley is crated during that time) for a few minutes & I've been taking her outside during the nice days for a bit & that really seems to help a lot in keeping her calm about being away from the pack the rest of the time. She's been in heat for over a week & is now in her accepting stage as she's been trying to get Marleys attention like crazy & vice versa so I'll keep her seperated for another week or two but still keep Marley tethered though I am hoping to get him in for his neuter this week. Still can't let them tie I know but hopefully that will slow him down a hair just long enough anyway. LOL


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

very lovely pictures she looks like a sweet heart!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bless shes lovely! I dont like brindles, but she is a beauty  Dont worry Maya we know how you feel! 

Its strange Fifis the only bitch in the house permanently, the others have space outside during the day, and luckily when shes in season she never bleeds! Unluckily its hard to catch when she is when i dont want puppies! lol


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww she is gorgeous what lovely pics especially the one with your partner


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww Tillie says she understands. She's a sweet little thing isn't she, I'll bet she enjoyed being out and about for a bit.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I always wondered what people did when they haVe intact boys and girls!! That's hard work kinda reminds you they are still animals I forget and see all the dogs on here as little dogs that talk lol


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

she is very gorgeous.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

My Honda knows how Maya feels. I have intact males and they wont give Honda any piece, so she is locked away in our bedroom. 

But I just love her coloring, she is such a pretty color.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

great pics! Maya has such a sweet face!!
Hope her season passes soon so she can go back to her normal walks and freedom!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are really nice pics! What a sweetie pie she is!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl...


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Maya is such a pretty little girl. I love the pictures! Especially the one with your husband and Maya. It's very sweet. 
I bet the walk did her good.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> very lovely pictures she looks like a sweet heart!!


Thanks, she is! (most of the time haha)



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Bless shes lovely! I dont like brindles, but she is a beauty  Dont worry Maya we know how you feel!
> 
> Its strange Fifis the only bitch in the house permanently, the others have space outside during the day, and luckily when shes in season she never bleeds! Unluckily its hard to catch when she is when i dont want puppies! lol


You know - we have the same taste in colors & I never cared for brindles either...something about the "mixed" colors. I like darker solids typically. But I don't so much mind the blue brindles & the white marking on her face makes me like her color/markings that much more! LOL

Yeah, a non-bleeder would be very tricky to have! Maribelle doesn't bleed much either & I have no problem keeping her not penned when she's in season (except she drives my neutered males mad & it ends up a doggy porno scene here for like 2 weeks straight the floosie she is!). Silly dogs...



crawlin said:


> aww she is gorgeous what lovely pics especially the one with your partner


Thanks - that is my favorite for sure!



MarieUkxx said:


> awww Tillie says she understands. She's a sweet little thing isn't she, I'll bet she enjoyed being out and about for a bit.


She did! I've been taking her out every day (except the weekend when it poured the whole time) & yesterday she got a nice long brushing on the porch. We got a visit from my brothers male yorkie who lives behind us. He likes to wander down & for some reason :roll: he didn't go back when they called so they drove down to get him. LOL As soon as I told my sister in law Maya was in heat she realized why he was being so stubborn. 



Daisydoo said:


> I always wondered what people did when they haVe intact boys and girls!! That's hard work kinda reminds you they are still animals I forget and see all the dogs on here as little dogs that talk lol


LOL!! That's too funny! Animals for sure & it's amazing how differently they act when the hormones take over. Marley is like a different dog & growls at Maxwell & everything. Makes me sad but he's scheduled for a neuter this Thursday so we won't have to deal with that again!



chihuahualondon said:


> she is very gorgeous.


Thanks! 



Ciarra said:


> My Honda knows how Maya feels. I have intact males and they wont give Honda any piece, so she is locked away in our bedroom.
> 
> But I just love her coloring, she is such a pretty color.


Poor Honda! It's such a curse isn't it?! LOL I bet your boys are going nuts being able to smell her but not see her!



JRZL said:


> great pics! Maya has such a sweet face!!
> Hope her season passes soon so she can go back to her normal walks and freedom!


Thanks, she does have a very sweet face. You should see it when I have her food & make her wait - looks like she's going to cry! LOL But yes...we are on the down side & she should be back to normal in a week or so. *phew*



Dragonfly said:


> Those are really nice pics! What a sweetie pie she is!


Thank you. 



Joey's Dad said:


> What a beautiful little girl...


Aw, thanks!



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Maya is such a pretty little girl. I love the pictures! Especially the one with your husband and Maya. It's very sweet.
> I bet the walk did her good.


Thanks. It definitely did her good. Amazing how a little walk can relax her so.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is beautiful. It looks like you live out inthe country ..like away on holiday. Very pretty spot to go for walkies.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

rubia said:


> She is beautiful. It looks like you live out inthe country ..like away on holiday. Very pretty spot to go for walkies.


Well, we live in Maine actually. Pretty much in the middle of nowhere & we are on a dead end road on the harbor. But we also live in a big tourist area so during the summer it's a bit busier. The dead end road helps out but we always have people driving down our road just to see where it goes. :roll:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

are all your dogs related or did u just pic all chi's with a stripe down the face except milo


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> are all your dogs related or did u just pic all chi's with a stripe down the face except milo



:coolwink: Maribelle & Maya are littermates and then Maxie & Marley have the same father. But yes, I purposely picked pups with the stripe. Hubby picked out Milo. LOL I prefer darker solids with my favorite...."clown markings" as I call them (eye brows, stripe & tan/white cheeks)! hehe I'm weird but that's what floats my boat! Mari & Maya don't have the eye brows or cheeks & such but they have the stripe so it's all good!

They do all have a white collar & white tip on their tails though!


----------

